# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  pijn na het trainen

## sleeping_sun

hallo,
ben al een jaar gestopt met zwemtraining (op wedstrijd niveau), dat heb ik 6 jaar gedaan. Sinds kort ben ik begonnen met hardlopen. Ik heb tijdens de zwemtraining nooit last gehad van spieren of iets dergelijks. Maar met hardlopen krijg ik steeds pijn aan me hart na de training. Hoe kan dat en wat kan ik er aan doen?

----------

